# Local Loggers in Mass???



## AAA Tree & Land (Aug 23, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody from eastern MA or Southern NH knows of any local loggers that take wood. I've been trying to find someone good for a while. Thanks!


----------



## Newfie (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey dude,

Welcome to the site. Couple of questions.

1) how much wood?- most loggers in my neck of the woods will pick up a full load of good logs, but want to get paid for their time if it is less than a load or poor quality, especially if the stuff is out of the way.

2) hardwood or softwood? If it is primarily hardwood you might be better off contacting a firewood guy, especially if it is a lot of "urban" or "yard" trees that mills don't want to buy because of the hidden metal issue.

Where in eastern mass? There is a logger here from Derry,nh, stihlmagnum, maybe he can help out, maybe not.

Hope this helps


----------



## AAA Tree & Land (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey pal thanks for the response. I definetly got a load...half is hemi and the other half pine. 95% is straight and its all limbed up about 10yds from the driveway, probably need a chain or winch to pull a couple out about 30yds from drive. I left the trees in whole because guys I've worked with before prefer to cut the way they like. Prob is I need to get them out asap because it's pinning down all the brush I need to chip and I gotta get the job done by this weekend. I got a guy coming down to look at it today but I don't think he's going to beable to get it out in time. I'm kinda looking for someone to work with on a consistant basis to save me time and save them $. I'm located in Rowley, MA and the job is rt off the next exit...Boxford. Thanks Again!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 16, 2002)

*Loggs*

I buy small lots of wood but I'm in Western Mass.
<a href="http://www.*****************/members/russ/">Rusty's Band Sawmill </a>


----------



## Ed K (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi Rusty,
Where in w.Mass are you located, Im in Leyden , just off Rt 91 on Vt border.
Ed K
Klaus Land Improvements


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Dec 16, 2002)

I would just like to say welcome to the Arboristsite guys hope you like it here...

Later Rob..


----------

